# Where to Get Computer Parts in Rhode Island



## NewPCGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey can anyone advise me on a store in which to get computer parts such as RAM and a new monitor in Rhode Island.

I know you guys will recommend me to Newegg.com but im looking to purchase it locally as im not looking to wait another week for it to get shipped from Cali.

If you know any small name or big name stores, perhaps a microcenter. that would be appreciated.

Thanks!:heartlove


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you looked in the Yellow Pages for local stores?


----------



## NewPCGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

I unfortunately at school dont exactly have a yellow pages book lying around...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Ummmm . . . 

http://www.yellowpages.com/state-RI


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Goggle is always your friend and here are some listed stores:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...Rhode+Island&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------



## wilclaire (Dec 18, 2009)

Wilclaire Computers, located at 1396 Mendon Rd. Cumberland, RI nice small computer retail store. carries most anything and can over night most anything at no additional freight charge. www.wilclairecomputers.com


----------

